# Birmingham,AL: Frosty, Deaf White, Friendly, Lover



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Crossposted.

Kelly's contact info is 205-591-5170 or work [email protected]


Janie with the Birmingham Jefferson County Animal Control contacted all the rescue groups to save this sweet, lovable, goofy-boy. He's deaf but doesn't let that hold him back at all. Even startled, he shows no aggression, and just loves everybody. 
Please CROSSPOST I just know we can help this baby!!
Kelly's contact info is 205-591-5170 or work [email protected]

Lets make this a wonderful New Year for Frosty!!

-------- Original Message -------- Subject: Deaf-White German Sheppard\Birmingham, AL 
Date: Thu, 1 Jan 2009 13:57:22 -0500 (EST) 
From: Carrie Pressley <[email protected]> 


Hi Everybody,
Update on Frosty. He started his heartworm treatments this past Monday and doing great. We're still looking for a good foster home for him to see him through recovery.
If you can help, or know anyone that can give this boy lots of love and TLC, please don't hesitate to contact me. Phone: 205-591-5170 or work [email protected]
Thanks All & Happy New Year.. 

Kelly

Original Post:
This is Frosty. He's a 3-4 year old, male, White German Sheppard Dog (with light gold pattern). Janie with the Birmingham Jefferson County Animal Control contacted all the rescue groups to save this sweet, lovable, goofy-boy. He's deaf but doesn't let that hold him back at all. Even startled, he shows no aggression, and just loves everybody. He's very friendly and playful and could use some leash and general obedience training, specialized for his handicap. He is heartworm positive. We'll start his heartworm treatments Monday after Christmas and we're seeking a foster home that can help get him through his recovery, and provide lots of love. 
; )

Carrie Pressley


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

He's such a happy looking boy.


----------



## chinsNdobermans (Dec 18, 2008)

Being deaf doesn't make him any less joyful!








I hope someone can help him out.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

me too he is beautiful.


----------

